# Motion activated MP3



## rkkcarver (Sep 22, 2014)

Is there a way to turn on a MP3 player with a motion sensor or should just turn on the speakers and let the track run on a loop? Any advice?


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

When I first started out, I built several copies of a kluged together motion sensor, programmable relay, mp3 player combination that would momentarily activate the "Play" button of the mp3 player. 

It was a lot of effort and a lot of parts. 

Today, I buy a keybanger prop controller for less than $100. It can be used just for triggered audio if you like. It can also control lights, pneumatics, motors, an many other things. 

Some, like the TStruab 4-button controller, have MP3 sound.

BTW, it's good to see another Coloradan on the forum.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Is this the one you were building?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5959

Yeah, lots of parts...


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

how we did this for our monster in a box was we used a motion light that allows incandescent bulbs to be screwed in. Then we bought one of those plug adapters thats screw into the sockets and allows you to plug something into it. 

we then plugged powered speakers into it and hooked a ipod or cd player with a track on repeat up to the speakers but plugged into a constant power supply.

SO the end result is a track playing on loop but only being heard when motion is activating and sending power to the powered speakers.

Probably lots of other ways to do this, but for about $15 it was a quick fix and has worked for years.


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Fright props makes a triggerable MP3 player called boo tunes. You can connect a motion sensor to trigger the audio. It is not cheap but works well.


----------

